# What rock is used in this tank?



## ukapstt77 (31 Mar 2011)

Hello guys

Can anyone tell me what rock is used in this tank? and where can I get it from?
http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/gallery/2577

Thx


----------



## Kazuya (3 Apr 2011)

I could be wrong but I think that its ADA Manten stone. 
If you look through here
http://www.belio.pl/galerie/a/ada-skala ... 1_7643.jpg

and here
http://www.google.es/images?q=Manten+St ... 10&bih=704

And here too
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/aquas ... e-afa.html

Hope that helps.  I'm actually looking into get some of these.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (3 Apr 2011)

I really doubt it is Manten stone.
Most definetely pagoda rock.
The only 2 places i have seen it in UK is Aquarium Design Center and Living Waters both in London and both dont sell online.
Regards.


----------



## Kazuya (3 Apr 2011)

Not doubting you at all but doesn't the Pagoda rock have more of a layered slate look to it.

http://www.petproductsdelivered.com/ima ... 12_pid.jpg

Good example
http://www.crustaforum.com/board/showth ... Lost-World


----------



## Nelson (3 Apr 2011)

i've seen pagoda stone that looks like that in Living waters and wildwoods.

the pic in the second link looks more like petrified wood,even though they state pagoda stone   .


----------

